# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Did you have a lucid dream, but didn't take advantage of it?

## dreamer_kid

Well 10 years ago, when I was 5 (yeah, I'm 15 lol), I had a lucid dream. But since I was so young, I had no clue what a lucid dream was. Well anywys, in my lucid dream, I find myself in a grocery store (yup, at 5 years old lol) and all I did was go down the aisles I wanted to and everything, but had no idea what I could have done, I could have tried flying, jumped off a building, even dancing with J. LO (which I'm gonna do in my next lucid dream   ::wink::  ). So, have you ever had a lucid dream like that, where you know you were dreaming but didn't even do anything in it lol

----------


## Gorgon

I believe this is very common in the start. After some training, your mind will realise the possibilities.

gorgon

ps; What's with the "lol" business?

----------


## dreamer_kid

> _Originally posted by Gorgon_
> *I believe this is very common in the start. After some training, your mind will realise the possibilities.
> 
> gorgon
> 
> ps; What's with the \"lol\" business?*



That's just a habbit....sorry

----------


## Rich_2003

First of all, what's wrong with LOL's?  2nd, I sometime forget I can cange them.  I read somewhere that some people enjoy going with  the flow of te dream, instead of making it up as they go.  It is more appealign as you never know where you will end up.  I kind of do this, but when I see the opportunity to try something, I will.

----------


## jill1978

I've never been sure what lol means, is it lots of laughs, lots of love.....none of these.... Anyways I think it's really something that you remember a lucid dream so young....I bet you just got confused and therefor did'nt do anything....dreams when we are so young are really fasinateing...your mom must have brought you shopping with her, what grocery store was it? Publix, wegmanns, food lion? Just curios

----------


## Rich_2003

LOL means to Laugh out Loud.  You know, when you chuggle to yourself about something you read or are saying.  Very excepted and very fine to do.

I remember some dreams when I was a child.  It was a recurring dream (but not lucid).  I was a man, a handsome man I guess with dark short curly hair wearing a black turtle neck against a back background.  All he did was focus his eyes on me and roll his head around in circles.  I never knew what that meant, but if anyone would like to share what they think that meant, I'd love to hear it.  I was probobly 4 or 5 when this occured.  I'll never forget it.  I probobly had the same dream 10 or 12 times.

----------


## Curios

No.  I always seem to do something.  And you did you ran freely all over the grocery store.  I think the same as well you were not familiar with it.  You didnt know as much as now.

----------


## wasup

ya to answer your question.  I was like 5-11 (i have no idea  when this dream happened).  I was running away from lava from a volcano with a bunch of people.  I didn't know how i relized I was dreaming but I eventually did.  I jumped in a jacuzzi-like pool of water and said something like, "HEY GUYS ITS JUST A DREAM" and I did that like oer and over again.  Even after I woke up I didn't relize the possibilities   ::twisted::  
lolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLO  LlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLloll  olLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOL  lollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollo  lLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLl  ollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollol  LOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlo  llolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolL  OLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlol  lolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlollolLOLlolget it?  :

----------


## nickosticko

Hey, I'm 15 too. Anyway, if you were 5, you probably didn't realize the possibilities once you were in a lucid state. And that J.Lo idea kicks ass.

----------

